# Which power sander and why?



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Also what grits of sandpapers I'm getting one, just which one should i get....?:thumbup:

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Porter-Cable-Sander-Pro-Packs


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

with the PC, you have to keep the bristles pressed reasonably tight against the wall so that pad doesn't dig on one side or the other. Because of that, I like something light like 220grit. 150 seems way too aggressive unless I grind the disc against a metal edge for a while. Good luck


----------

